# Best filter for a small tank?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

And by small, I'm talking 10 gallons and under. Filtration can be a major challenge for small tanks, and the smaller the tank, the more important filtration becomes. 

So what are the best filters for small tanks? I know that a lot of small tank kits come with UGFs, but with small tanks, is it enough filtration?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a 10g tank and I use an: "Aqua Clear Power Filter", (it was formely called: "Aquaclear MINI. It has a number 20 on the box and says it's for tanks that are 5 gallons to 20 gallons). It works great! The media basket is large enough for a sponge, carbon and bio-max. It hangs on the back of the tank.

Because I have high nitrates, I also use a "Penn-Plax Quick-Draw corner filter". It says it's good for small tanks and/or fry tanks. (I use the smallest one they have). It comes with carbon and filter floss (I don't use those, I'm using Nitra-zorb in it to help with the nitrates). It's got an air stone and you use an air pump to run it (which you have to buy separately). It's working really well too. There are a few sizes, so if the smallest one is too small, you can get one a little bigger. It keeps the water aerated and the carbon and floss will help grow beneficial bacteria and purify the water. If the air flow is too high for your liking, you can buy a 2 way valve. That will let you restrict the air flow, while letting the access air bleed off so it keeps the air pump quiet and doesn't wear it out as fast. It's a wedge shape, so it sits in the corner of the tank. If it floats, you just put a few stones in the carbon tray to help weigh it down.

That's all the experience I have with filters. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a TOM dive clean mini internal filter ordered today. It's supposed to be good up to 15 gal, but most of the reviews I've read about it have been for 10 gallons or less. It seems like it's pretty small, and has a good flow rate and does great with small tanks. Now to see what happens when it meets my UGF and my plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a Tetra Whisper 10 that I got for free with my $10 10 gallon. It's 1/2 the filtration I need or less, but I've got enough live plants in there that help filter the water I could pretty much pull the filter and let the plants do the work. Same goes for my 3 gallon - I keep the filters in there as a source of current and surface agitation. So as far as nano tanks go - plants, plants, and more plants, in my opinion.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Live plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Live plants and sponge filters.


----------

